# Low Phosphorus



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

Do I need to be concerned with the low P reading?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Concern? No. The MLSN level for P is 21 and you are above. Should you improve it? yes. Their recommendations suggest a total of 3lb/ksqft for the year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I searched for this twitter from Bill Kreuser around his research on P deficiency:

https://twitter.com/UNLturf/status/999656608316747777

And then fix (0.5lb of P/ksqft)

https://twitter.com/UNLturf/status/1003985114211274752


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

g-man said:


> Concern? No. The MLSN level for P is 21 and you are above. Should you improve it? yes. Their recommendations suggest a total of 3lb/ksqft for the year.


Would going out with a starter fert, like a Lesco 18-24-12, make the most sense?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you need the nitrogen, then yes.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

There is a triple super phosphate at 0-46-0 that you could use if you don't need the nitrogen.


----------

